# Terrorismus Verdacht in WOW und andren online games



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Habe hier mal ein schönen Link gefunden http://winfuture.de/news,33313.html
Kann den Inhalt nich wirklich ernst nehm aber zum alchen ist es alle male


----------



## Maligtus (19. November 2007)

was für ein Bullshit...

Richtung /dev/null damit!


----------



## Lamer2 (19. November 2007)

ja aber lachhaft ist es allemalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icewind (19. November 2007)

Naja ich würde das nicht unbedingt als Lachhaft abtun, vorallem die Punkte des Geldes ist hier sehr interessant.

1. Jeder kann Gold bei ebay gegen echtes Geld kaufen ist eben die frage wer bekommt das bzw wer farmt das denn und einige Leute werden ihr geld von den was ca 9 mio spielern in WoW schon dort kaufen, wenn man sich da mal was zusammenrechnet kommt da eine nette Summe raus.

2. in SL kannst ingame Geld gegen RL Doller tauschen soweit mir bekannt ist, wieder etwas womit man Geld verdienen kann.

3. SL kann leicht dazu benutzt werden dinge wie Anschläge vorzubereiten, siehe die Berichte das auch Google Earth von Terroristenverwendet wurde.

4. Zum Anwerben von Terroristen in WoW sehe ich auch nicht schwachsin an, wenn ich sagen wir mal 100 mal am Tag ein Makkro raus hau mit einem radikalerem Text der von auch nur einem als so aufegenommen wird weil er diesem die gleiche bedeutung zutut wie der verfasser wäre der erste schritt schon getan, der Kontakt zu einem möglichen neuen Mitglied besteht. Es ist ja auch in Großbritannien bekannt das Al Kaida jugendliche Rekrutiert.

Also wie schon gesagt ich denke nicht dass man das einfach so abtun sollte nur weil wir vielleicht davon noch nichts mitbekommen haben


----------



## El Pistolero (19. November 2007)

OH MEIN GOTT!!!! ICH WURDE ENTTARNT!! *vanish*


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Naja habe auch in anderen Beiträgen zu diesen Thema gelesen das es sich nur kleine geld beträge hanelt die so gehandelt werden das kann echt möglich sein  (oobwohl es auffallen müsste wenn jmd gold im wert von 20000euro hat) 100eus = ca 1000g ... Aber naja in wow zu trainieren?hmmm naja ...
und das mit den radikalen äußerungen sry hab davon noch nix mitbekomm...
anwerben? naja^^ wenn ja sind die sher verzweifelt...
wie gesagt finds ziemlich schwachsinnig außer halt das mit den gold transfer aber sei ehrlich ein kleines grinsen haste da scho bekomm oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: bei Sl kann ichs mir eventuell ein bissl vortsellen mit anwerben etc. wenn man bedenkt das es parallel zu rl demo's auch dort demos ausgetragen wurden.

Und wenn dann wäre das nur über gehackt acc's sinnvoll sonst wäre es ein eigentor


----------



## Baly (19. November 2007)

Also Ice ich stimme dir zu, zum lachen ist es nicht grade.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn wo werden solche Anschläge  etc. angekündigt? Im Internet und die leute die sowas planen treffen sich bestimmt nicht öffentlich in einem Café und reden darüber, also müssen sie sich irgendwo aufhalten wo  man nicht man selbst sein muss.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (19. November 2007)

Icewind schrieb:


> ... , siehe die Berichte das auch Google Earth von Terroristen verwendet wurde. ....



Terroristen essen Brot.... ich esse auch Brot... hoffe die CIA findet das nie raus. Mal ehrlich, solche Rückschlüsse und "Zusammenhänge" zu ziehen ist doch lächerlich.

Terroristen....

- gehen / gingen zur Schule / Uni / FH
- spülen  nach einem Toilettengang
- Kochen mit Wasser
- benutzen Handys
- spielen WoW
- wohnen im gleichen Wohnheim

....... bleib ruhig sitzen, ein Streifenwagen ist bereits unterwegs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn es diese Virtuellen Trainingsplätze wirklich gibt... sollte sich ein Onlineermittler mal Thunderbluff genauer ansehen... die Ähnlichkeit zu gewissen Felsenburgen in Afghanistan ist frappierend.... oder den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt..... ein Haufen Leute aller Nationen die "wild" Zelten und Quests vergeben? Und dann sind sie auch noch wochenlang unauffindbar.... find ich schon verdächtig.


----------



## Matteus (19. November 2007)

Nachdem die Wissenschaft nun die Egoshooter nicht mehr als geheime Trainingslager und Ursache für Amokläufe ansieht, braucht man ein anderes Ziel für die Mehrheitsgesellschaft.
Außerdem ist das ein schöner Aufhänger, um die digitale Überwachung weiter auszudehnen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein altes deutsches Zitat bringen, was ihr darunter versteht, kann ich eh nicht beeinflussen:"Wehret den Anfängen!"


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (19. November 2007)

Matteus schrieb:


> ... :"Wehret den Anfängen!"...



Genau!!! Nieder mit den Massenmedien und der Kommunikationsfreiheit.... freiheit? Ach ja, Versammlungsverbot für alle! Schaltet den Strom ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder Mensch denkt... zumindest hoffe ich das... und sowie man denkt kommt man auch zu eigenen Ansichten und Meinungen, das alleine reicht schon aus um, im extremsten, Fall Terrorist zu werden. Treffen sich nun zwei denkende Menschen, hast du, im extremsten Fall, eine terroristische Vereinigung.

Wie willst du da den Anfängen wehren? Bildung und Ethik wären eine gute Sache... das noch mit einer Prise Fatalismus würzen und schon wird WoW wieder ungefährlich.


----------



## Tpohrl (19. November 2007)

Hey das ist doch mal kontrovers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das ungestörte kommunizieren über den Chat von MMOs kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, da ein kryptischer Dialog viel schneller zustande kommt als in normalen emails. Aber auch diese Chat´s werden von FBI Bots/Software überwacht. Da könnt ihr euch ganz sicher sein das auch dieser threat hier von den FBI scrawlern erfasst wird.., denn was hier schon an Schlagwörtern zusammen kommt, lässt keinen searchbot kalt! Und @Matteus.., da gebe ich dir recht.., ausgedehnt wird heut zu Tage gern.., bald wird uns unsere Regierung gesetzlich abgesegnet, Trojaner aufspielen die die Ermittlungen sehr vereinfachen werden. Pläne dazu existieren reichlich.

Interessanter ist allerdings die Sache mit dem rekrutieren.., welche Guerillia braucht schon weltfremde Rollenspiel freaks in der Truppe. Mal ehrlich.., bevor ein Rollenspieler sich von seinem Compu wegbewegt und zu einem Terroristen entwickelt, gibt´s doch wieder ein neues Update und vergessen ist jeder RL Terrorismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Zum FBI und Co in Second Life sitzen da schon welche 
Müsst mal googlen habs bei t-online damals gelesen..
Da glücksspiel in manchen(oder nur einen kA) in den staaten illegal  ist hat man mit strafrechtlichen konsequenzen zu rechnen wenn amn in einen dieser staaten wohnt und in SL glückspiel betreibt...


hmm habe schon 21405 allis gekillt^^ freu mich schon auf den brief der StA Massenmord etc...

also das mit den glücksspielen find ich nämlich sehr übertrieben

Ob man fürs weiße haus ne vorquest brauch hehe...^^
Gutes euip brauch man scho das sollte klar sein


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

> Wie The Australian herausgefunden haben will, dienen sowohl World of Warcraft, als auch Second Life als eine Art virtuelles Trainingslager für Terroristen. Die Kollegen wollen entsprechende Aktivitäten beobachtet haben. Angeblich wird auch versucht, auf diesem Wege für die eigenen Ziele zu werben.
> 
> Man zitiert Terrorismusexperten, die davor warnen, dass die Spiele genutzt werden, um Attacken vorzubereiten. Es soll üblich sein, Nutzer der beiden virtuellen Welten zunächst anzuwerben und sie dann für "echte" Anschläge zu trainieren. Mit Hilfe von Spielewährungen sollen zudem Gelder für Terroranschläge transferiert werden.


omg, was ein shice... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ovir (19. November 2007)

So ein Käse!! Wies bei SL aussieht, weiß ich nicht... da ist es doch schwierig, ÜBERHAUPT jemanden zu finden - geschweige denn leicht manipulierbare Irre, die dann dem internationalen Terrorismus als Kanonenfutter dienen  könnten... Aber bei WoW??? Warum sollen solche Spiele da besondere Plattformen bieten? Weil sich dort besonders viele junge Leute tummeln? Oder weil die alle eh kein Reallife haben??

Ah, und die mit Farmgold erzielten Einkünfte fließen also auch direkt in die nächsten realen Anschläge?? Mannomann, wie hohl!!!

Da wollte jemand einfach mal ne Story in die Welt setzen... hätte sich aber besser was Glaubhafteres ausgesucht. Oder es wird einfach ein bekannt gewordener Eimnzelfall zu ner Riesensache aufgebauscht.


----------



## Ovir (19. November 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Ob man fürs weiße haus ne vorquest brauch hehe...^^
> Gutes euip brauch man scho das sollte klar sein



Ja, Du musst erst drei Firmen in die Pleite wirtschaften, besoffen Auto fahren - und Dir nen reichen Daddy suchen... danach wirds Weiße Haus dann freigeschaltet...


----------



## Horde deadman (19. November 2007)

Wer erfindet nur so ne Scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Toren greifen Gnomen an muhahah Terroristen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (19. November 2007)

Horde schrieb:


> Wer erfindet nur so ne Scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also WoW finde ich nicht wirklich schlimm is einfach ZU weltfremd...Fantasy eben...Harry potter,HDR alles Terror, Krieg und Blut überall rennt weg *gg*

Ironisch finde ich nur,dass bei dem Öffnen des Links rechts Werbung für irgendein Ballerspiel war....Naja softiezeug eben ein Ork der einen Draenai verkloppt o.ä is ja VIEEEEEEEL schlimmer als so ne SniperRifle oder ne Pumpgun....So n fettes Fantasyschwert is schon brutal und ich bin davon überzeugt Terrorist zu werden schon allein weil ich Horde spiel..jaja  sinnfreie Sachen sind toll-.-


MfG


----------



## Lungodan (19. November 2007)

Angriff der Chinafarmer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Rofl, sowas von lächerlich so ne Aussage.


----------



## Infernokobold (19. November 2007)

irgendwie is das schon lustig ehrlich gesagt aber find das ganze ehrlich übertrieben..ls


----------



## Kimbini (19. November 2007)

ja nee, ist klar! ich spiele WoW und nebenbei trainiere ich für irgendwelche terroristische Aktivitäten. Wer so einen Schwachsinn verbreitet, sollte vorher mal das Spiel spielen um zu wissen, wovon er da redet!


----------



## Bäumchenpfleger (19. November 2007)

LoL sowas behindertes hab ich ja noch nie gelesen !!! Hab ja schon etliche bescheurte Sachen gehört (Mann vor PC verhungert, Koreaner denkt er sei ein Troll etc.) aber das is ja wohl die Spitze des Eisbergs... Kann nur hoffen das Leute den Schund nich so ernst nehmen... Und ich denke das is auf jeden Fall weniger gefährlich als CS wo's ja gerade um Terroristen und so en Kram geht !


----------



## Itarus (19. November 2007)

LoooL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich pack mich lang!
Das ist so ziemlich das dämlichste, was ich je gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

lmao
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## homi111 (19. November 2007)

Matteus schrieb:


> Nachdem die Wissenschaft nun die Egoshooter nicht mehr als geheime Trainingslager und Ursache für Amokläufe ansieht, braucht man ein anderes Ziel für die Mehrheitsgesellschaft.
> Außerdem ist das ein schöner Aufhänger, um die digitale Überwachung weiter auszudehnen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein altes deutsches Zitat bringen, was ihr darunter versteht, kann ich eh nicht beeinflussen:"Wehret den Anfängen!"


kann dier nur zustimmen warscheinlcih wollen die balt auch noch jumpandruns verbiten...-_-*


----------



## bleibinbewegung (19. November 2007)

an meine vorredner:


www.infokrieg.tv

terrorismus hm? arschlecken....

baba


----------



## Knevil (19. November 2007)

Das lustige ist ich habe grade den Originabericht gelesen und da kommt der Name "World of Warcraft nur einmal vor, und auch nur im zusammenhang das in spielen "WIE" WoW evtl leute angeworben werden "könnten". Der Rest handelt nur von SL in dem sowas dann ja doch eher möglich scheint.


----------



## -Haihappen- (19. November 2007)

Mich würde eher interessieren wie man diese Aktivitäten denn planen will.. Fliegt man mit dem neuen Ingi-Helikopter gegen die Pilze in den Zangarmarschen? Darüber kann ich in dem Artikel leider nichts finden.



> Mit Hilfe von Spielewährungen sollen zudem Gelder für Terroranschläge transferiert werden.



Wieviel Gold soll das denn bitte sein? Ich glaube nicht das Terroristen auf so eine unsichere Methode zurückgreifen - die Chance ist zu groß das man erwischt wird oder das man das Gold nicht mehr verkauft kriegt.


----------



## bleibinbewegung (19. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Wieviel Gold soll das denn bitte sein? Ich glaube nicht das Terroristen auf so eine unsichere Methode zurückgreifen - die Chance ist zu groß das man erwischt wird oder das man das Gold nicht mehr verkauft kriegt.



lies dir die vorrigen artikel durch: WoW is im original nur angerissen und im prinzip gehts um SL, in dem man auch größere summen in $ tauschen kann und umgekehrt.


aber alles dünnpfiff


                                                                                                                     >>>>>>>>>>>>>www.infokrieg.tv<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Anuberak (19. November 2007)

Dieser Artikel ist  nicht zum Lachen
In Amerika wurden 30% der Schul-Massakers durch Chat-Rooms geplant angestiftet soger mitmacher wurden gesucht. des weiteren wurden 2Massakers (1in Amerika und 1 in Japan) - Bei online Spielen geplant und durchgeführt also hatt dieser Artikel auch Warheitsgetreue Details


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (19. November 2007)

also ich nehme das nicht so ernst...
klar...bei second life könnte ich mir das vorstellen da in diesen spiel ja angeblich so viele schreckliche sachen machbar sind...

aber nicht in WoW ... 
klar es wär möglich...aber da sollten die lieber neue mitglieder bei diesen komischen chatportalen wie knuddel oder wie das heißt werben...^^

sorry für die fehler im text....


----------



## Briefklammer (19. November 2007)

ui da haben sich aber welche wieder was tolles ausgedacht so ein schwach sinn wie soll man in WoW leute fürn terrorismus werben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da haben sich wieder möchtegern leute 2 spiele ausgesucht die der zeit 
die meisten spieler haben und gleich heißt es ja da in dem spiel und in dem wird für terrorismus gewerbt 
wenn die ein hass auf die spiele haben solln se nich son sch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (19. November 2007)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das jedesmal soll, aber irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf (rein zufällig) das egal was man macht man durch das Wort *Terrorismus* in permanenter Angst leben soll egal wo, egal bei was.

Wer alles in der Schule aufgepasst hat wird nämlich feststellen, das man die Leute die man jetzt Terroristen nennt, früher mal Revolutionäre nannte. Naja egal. Ich pass lieber auf das ich mir beim Schnitten schmieren nicht mit der Terroristenhaushaltswaffe Messer in die Finger schneide. -.-

Grüße


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (19. November 2007)

vielleicht stimmt das ja alles garnicht hab ich mir nach meiner antwort überlegt...
vielleicht ist das nur ein weiterer weg um das sogenannte suchtspiel World of warcraft das die menschheit ja angeblich dumm macht weiter in den dreck zu ziehen...habt ihr daran schon gedacht?

sorry für die fehler im text...


----------



## eb88 (19. November 2007)

boah, wie arm isn das??!.. wieder so viel zeit meines lebens verloren!!
ich will meine 2min back!


----------



## McMo007 (19. November 2007)

Ihr seid alle terroristen, ich bring euch in den knast!


----------



## maggus (19. November 2007)

Naja, WoW zur Anwerbung von Terroristen halte ich für ne dämliche Methode, aber zur Kommunikation kann es sehr wohl dienen. Wer vermutet schon vermummte Männer hinter der süssen kleinen Gnomen Kriegerin? Und vergesst nicht, beim GIldenchat liest keiner mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ovir (19. November 2007)

Naja, wenn wir mal das Ziel des Terrorismus nehmen, das sich ja bereits auch in der Bezeichnung selbst nieder schlägt... nämlich Angst zu verbreiten und dadurch das Vertrauen in das Bestehende zu untergraben... Da fördert so eine sinnlose Panikmache den weltweiten Terrorismus weit mehr als es sämtliche Goldkäufe in Onlinespielen es wohl vermögen...


----------



## Imbachar (19. November 2007)

Icewind schrieb:


> Naja ich würde das nicht unbedingt als Lachhaft abtun, vorallem die Punkte des Geldes ist hier sehr interessant.
> 
> 1. Jeder kann Gold bei ebay gegen echtes Geld kaufen ist eben die frage wer bekommt das bzw wer farmt das denn und einige Leute werden ihr geld von den was ca 9 mio spielern in WoW schon dort kaufen, wenn man sich da mal was zusammenrechnet kommt da eine nette Summe raus.
> 
> ...




Hast schon recht....aber wenn die meinen, dass WoW en Terror Camp sei was is dan Counter Strike!??!!??!^^


----------



## Shex (19. November 2007)

haha jetz weiß ich warum die sich in die luft sprengen die denken die können sich danach beim geistheiler wiederbeleben .... so ein bullshit


----------



## Sealtar (19. November 2007)

Naja, warte ich halt noch ne Woche, bis dahin ist das hier in Vergessenheit geraten, und mache dann den Bombenanschlag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *OH NEIN, WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN*
BTW: Passt zwar net sooo gut, aber:
         30% der Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele,
         100% essen Brot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## Rudi TD (19. November 2007)

Von Counter Strike zu WoW....sorry aber so langsam wirds lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (19. November 2007)

Wusstet ihr nicht, dass der echte Osama Bin Laden in wirklichkeit der Leader von einer der Weltbesten Raidgilden ist?(Nihilum) Ehrlich wahr!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wusstet ihr auch, dass die Hordler alles Terroristen sind! Und die Allis größenteils FBI Agenten sind!

Kewl die Story, selbst Ballerspiele sind nicht der Grund für AMokläufe usw. Es ist einfach nur immer Mobbing vorhanden, vllt holen sich die armen Kidz dann nur ein anreiz aus Ballerspielen.(Wobei es acuhnoch verschiedene Arten von Ballerspielen gibt, CS 1.6 ist doch ehr harmlos.. wenn man sich hingegen andere Spiele anschaut .. )

BTW:
Selbst Simpsons müsste verboten werden weil dort auch abundzu etwas RICHTIG BÖSES PASSIERT! Da gibbet sone Folge wo Bart ein Panzer entführt und damit durch Springfield fährt! OMFG das mach ich natürlich direkt nach! Und ich weiss, dass schon um 8 Uhr Morgens Cartoons laufen, die eigendlich nicht jugendfrei sind usw usf..

is doch so, sie sollen erstmal anfangen das Fernsehn abzuaendern, sogar Darkwing Duck ist doch ein Terrorist! LAL!-.-


----------



## BLUEYE (19. November 2007)

Wer um alles in der Welt vergleicht denn bitte WoW mit SL? So einen Mist habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. 
WoW ist Fantasy während die meisten SL User regelrecht versuchen sich eine zweite "Existenz" aufzubauen. Hört sich alles ein bisschen radikal an aber irgendwie stimmts schon...


Wie soll man denn bitte WoW benutzen um Terroranschläge zu planen?


----------



## Méla23 (19. November 2007)

Bäumchenpfleger schrieb:


> LoL sowas behindertes hab ich ja noch nie gelesen !!! Hab ja schon etliche bescheurte Sachen gehört (Mann vor PC verhungert, *Koreaner denkt er sei ein Troll* etc.) aber das is ja wohl die Spitze des Eisbergs... Kann nur hoffen das Leute den Schund nich so ernst nehmen... Und ich denke das is auf jeden Fall weniger gefährlich als CS wo's ja gerade um Terroristen und so en Kram geht !




omg looool ich lieg vor lachen xD kommt inn laden und verlangt n mojo oder wat? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fellaus (19. November 2007)

Klar,die Terroristen dachten sich: Wir gehen in WoW Goldfarmen und verkaufen das Gold für echtes Geld. Gibt ja sonst keine Mittel womit wir Geld beschaffen können.

Ich stelle mir grad vor wie Al-Kaida Terroristen vorm PC sitzen und alle zusammen WoW-Gold farmen. ("Kannste mir ma kurz paar Tränke machen,Hassan?! Kriegst auch Wetzsteine!")

Zu den Radikalen Texten: Wer sowas rumkrakelt,wird direkt gemeldet. man kann doch WoW nicht ernsthaft als Terroristen-Rekrutierungsplattform bezeichnen. 

Selten so einen hanebüchenen Scheiss gelesen.


----------



## Manolar (19. November 2007)

Ja aber sicher doch, Terroristen trainieren einen Anschlag in Karazhan... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (19. November 2007)

Manolar schrieb:


> Ja aber sicher doch, Terroristen trainieren einen Anschlag in Karazhan...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, was denkst du wieso es da hauptsächlich "Untote" gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceDogg (20. November 2007)

lol ok das PC spiele zu verblödung, ammokläufen oder sonst was führen, darüber lässt sich streiten (auch wenn ich es nicht glaube ^^), sowas sieht für mich nach einem versuch aus, nichtgamer gegen die ganze pc game branche aufzuhetzen. wer auch immer sowas labert, ihm fällt einfach nix mehr ein um pc spiele schlecht dastehen zu lassen

wahrscheinlich nicht mal selber so ein game ausprobiert haben oder überhaupt nur irgend einen plan haben wie es in solchen spielen abläuft, aber großartig irgendwelche unsinnigen sachen schreiben. der textverfasser muss doch entweder geistig total verwirrt sein oder es macht ihm einfach spaß irgendwelchen crap zu labern.
könnt kotzen


edit: meiner meinung nach is das so einer der behauptet irgendwo rosa elefanten gesehen zu haben und deshalb in die klappse wandert


----------



## Schlagetot (20. November 2007)

Anuberak schrieb:


> Dieser Artikel ist  nicht zum Lachen
> In Amerika wurden 30% der Schul-Massakers durch Chat-Rooms geplant angestiftet soger mitmacher wurden gesucht. des weiteren wurden 2Massakers (1in Amerika und 1 in Japan) - Bei online Spielen geplant und durchgeführt also hatt dieser Artikel auch Warheitsgetreue Details


Na und? Das heist 70% wurden im RL geplant. Also sollten wir doch wohl viel eher dafür sorgen das jegliche RL Freundschaften unter Todesstrafe verboten werden...
mal ganz davon abgesehen, das die statistische Relevans solcher Zahlen bei der geringen Zahl von Amokläufen  gleich Null sind. 
Hat schonmal wer untersucht wie viele Vergewaltiger Schlager hören, wie viele Diebe Turnschuhe tragen, wie viele Steuerbetrüger Lederschuhe besitzen? Diese ganze Psychoscheiße die da immer in den Medien von sogenannten Experten abgezogen wird ist eine Beleidigung für den menschlichen Intelekt, anders kann amn das nicht sagen. Auf sowas reinzufallen sollte dir wirklich argh peinlich sein.

Und ansonsten ist WoW/ SL net schlimmer zum anwerben als sonnst was für ein chatroom im irc, icq und so weiter, auser das es noch GM's gibt die einschreiten können wenn einer radikalen mist rumspammt. Ergo hat man sogar eine Zensur, die Radikale Äuserungen sogar untebindet, sofern das bekannt wird. Damit ist der chat in WoW quasie der traumchat von Wolfgang Schäuble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinytimmy (20. November 2007)

vor allem rekrutieren in wow? wisst ihr eigentlich das alle chats mitgeloggt werden? da brauch doch nur einer mal was zu melden und die ganze chose ist nachverfolgbar. schön mit postadresse der interessierten. also so dämlich ist nun wirklich kein terrorist.

im übrigen zur ähnlichen thematik nen nettes video bei youtube da hat sich mal wer die mühe gemacht den ganzen medien bullshit zusammenzutragen: 
killerspiele

grüße tiny


----------



## Ashnaeb (20. November 2007)

Knevil schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ich habe grade den Originabericht gelesen und da kommt der Name "World of Warcraft nur einmal vor, und auch nur im zusammenhang das in spielen "WIE" WoW evtl leute angeworben werden "könnten".



Das war wohl auch mein erster Gedanke: WoW kommt, abgesehen von einer bloßen Erwähnung als Beispiel für MMORPGs, gar nicht in dem Artikel vor...

Außerdem wärs auch Trash: Noch größerer Kontrolle als WoW ist wohl nur noch das Intranet der "NSA" unterworfen...

@Winfuture.de:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für eine Meldung, deren Quelle man augenscheinlich nicht einmal gelesen hat... rotflmao.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Shex schrieb:


> haha jetz weiß ich warum die sich in die luft sprengen, die denken die können sich danach beim geistheiler wiederbeleben ......


rofl, wie geil is das denn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (20. November 2007)

Hey ich mein auch wer in WoW teroristen rekrutiert muss total verzweifelt sein! 
Wir sin doch alle fettte PC Freaks^^


----------



## MoeMT384 (20. November 2007)

"Terrorist wirkt Feuerball (Stufe 12) auf George W. Bush. 
Terrorists Feuerball trifft George W. Bush kritisch für 2.654 Punkte. 
George W. Bush stirbt."

Nur ein kurzer Auszug aus meinem Kampflog ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## H24Lucky (20. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Also nu proben wir mal wie wir Deutschland raiden !!

Unser Testgebiet wird Hammerfall sein !

Also alles was wir testen sollte auch beim richtigen angriff so ablaufen !

Abah du fliegst mit deinem Netherdrachen über Berlin bis zum Reichstag dann wirst du abspringen und nen Pyro auf den Kanzler/in ballern danach sollte Gambi mit seiner Frostsäblerkompanie eingetroffen sein und mit einer Frostnova alle festgefroren haben nur kommt aoe in betracht ... usw

omg WoW zum planen wie geil ich meine da gibts wirklich andere Spiele wo man sowas unter umständen ehr behaupten kann aber mit sicherheit nicht nen Fantasyspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stremi (20. November 2007)

Anstatt diesen Bericht zu schreiben, hätten sie also auch eine rauchen gehn können...
So süchtig zu sein, dass man am PC verhungert oder seine Kinder nicht mehr füttert kanns halt geben, aber gleich Terroranschläge zu verüben...? Wie gesagt ist die Versuchung bei anderen Spielen grösser.
Übrigens, wie findet ihr CoD 4?^^


----------



## Tranodo (20. November 2007)

Alter das ist ja geil xD
Mediengerummel einfach -.-
Welle machen für nix und wieder nix. Okay bei Second Life kann ich das irgendwo nachvollziehen. Aber bei WoW? Dann gehen die da mit so ein Stab in ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel und jagen das mit ein AE in die Luft oder was? ^^


----------



## TheHarlequin (20. November 2007)

Dazu kann mann nur sagen Hirnwäsche für alle. Es kann sicherlich sein dass man selbst in Spielen versucht jemanden für etwas zu rekrutierern, aber das kann einem in jedem Internetforum oder jeder Chatseite passieren, selbst auf der straße oder vor der eigenen Haustüre (Denkt mal an die Zeugen Jehovas)

von daher ist man nirgends davor gefeit nicht "angworben" zu werden.


----------



## Grimmrog (20. November 2007)

Also ertsmal was ernstes: 
also wenn Terror Angst vermitteln soll, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen habe ich bei der quote amokläufe/terroranschläge bessere überlebenschancen, als mit dem Áuto zu fahren oder über die Straße zu laufen, alos müsste man mehr Angst haben die Straße zu überqueren als von einem Terrorits umgeballert zu werden.
Es mag sein, daß amokläufe echt ne schlimme Sache sind, aber im Straßenverkehr oder durch Eheprobleme sterben jährlich mehr menschen, deswegen verbieten wirs ja auch nicht. 

und zum Thema im WoW:
es ist sicherlich schon ungeeeignet

Osama: Morgen abend anschlag aufs Weise Haus!
Hassan: Nee sry da hab ich Termin in BT get net.
Achmet: Muss noch 150 Gold farmen, dann hab ichs epic Flugmount zusammen, lassma lieber nächste Woche machen.

zumal Terror sowieso schon im WoW auf den PvP servern herrscht, man muss imemr Angst haben ne Herde Horde oder Allys kommt vorbei und kloppt einen tot, mal ganz von Schurken abgesehen, die man ja nicht mal kommen sieht.

Außerdem wennd ann sind die Goblins doch wohl die oberterrors

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10646 http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23827

also las sich mich vom terrormage kollegen eben mal in die altstadt von IF porten, wo wir unseren anschlag allein im geheimen planen und dort massig Sprengstoff horten, wenn der dann net hochgeht und IF mitnimmt. Wir werden dann zu 5.mit der großen Pionierladung uns nen lowieort suchen der umkäpft ist, reinstürmen und *booom* alle lowies kaputt!!!

jeder der GoblinIngi ist, ist auch gleichzeitig terrorist, ich sag nur Raketenwerfer XD

und die Gnomeningis sind die FBI´ler mit ihrem Gürtel der fast perfekten unverwundbarkeit.

Spieler im WoW sind einfach zu beschäftigt, um sich echt abwerben zu lassen,in SL (ich spiels zwar net) siehts wahrscheinlich echt anders aus, da lassen Leute halt in Ihrem alternate Life schon eher die Sau raus, wer weiß was fürn Fetter sack hinter ner vollbusigen Blondine steckt *wuhaaaaaarr* bei dem gedanken bekommt man sowieso gänsehaut, da lieber riskieren das mich nen schurke von Hinten schlitzt


----------



## Zermeran (20. November 2007)

Also, ich weiss nicht, ob das mit rekrutierungslagern so zutrifft, aber was den geldtransfer angeht, kann ich das aus besten staatlichenquellen bestätigen!!! Es gibt auch in deutschland internetfahnder, die mit den softwarefirmen zusammenarbeiten, aber da geht es weniger um terrorismus, als um geldwäsche!! gerade in SL, wo ja riesige beträge transferiert werden!!!


----------



## Druchii (20. November 2007)

Ich denke mal, wenn in WoW wirklich jemand Kaida-Propaganda ablässt, erhält der synchron 10 „jaja du Spasst!“ zurück und wird wohl von unseren tapferen GM-GI’s (tschiiäm-tschiiäis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gebannt.

Ausserdem; sind die Terrorführer alle 60 Jahre alt oder sogar mehr, traut ihr denen wirklich zu WoW zu installieren, die Firewall so einzustellen, damit WoW patchen kann? Ebenfalls ist es ein Produkt der ungläubigen Amerikaner, die werden es sowieso nicht kaufen. Mit den fanatischen, jüngeren Generationen wird es nicht besser sein; die können sich gar keinen Computer leisten.

Die EINZIGE Möglichkeit, WoW für Anschläge zu nutzen, ist DKP Punkte zu verteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! Oder Abzeichen, dafür müsste aber Blizz mitmachen.

Schlussfolgerung: WoW Spieler sind immer noch gute Bürger

Zu SL kann ich nichts sagen. Ich kenne niemanden der das spielt, auch, habe ich in einer Zeitung mal gelesen, dass SL den Hype verloren hat und jetzt am sterben ist. Wer von euch kann mir dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. November 2007)

Druchii schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung: WoW Spieler sind immer noch gute Bürger



naja, volkswirtschaftlich gesehen sind es nicht alle (wenn auch die meisten)
wenn man einen 0815 nerd hernimmt: bei so viel playedtime hat er kaum zeit zu arbeiten bzw arbeitet gar nicht
er wird hartz IV beantragen, der staat muss also blechen - (das ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes, es gibt ja sehr wohl bedürftige leute die hartz iv brauchen)
von dem geld dass er kriegt wird er noch weniger ausgeben bzw güter konsumieren - und somit der volkswirtschaft schaden

ergo sind nur arbeitende, konsumierende (wow) spieler tatsächlich gute bürger ;P - unabhängig vom spiel
bzw der optimale bürger sieht so aus: hart arbeitend, viel konsumierend, vollkommen gesund, volle steuern zahlend, selber pensionsvorsorgend und kurz nach pensionsantritt sterbend - kein optimistisches bild aber naja...so ist vater staat ^^

was terrorismus und wow anbelangt:
rofl
natürlich, ja, es kann als rekrutierungsgrundlage verwendet werden - denn es gibt sehr wohl junge terroristen wenn man sich die fahndungslisten so ansieht
aber ganz ehrlich - wenn jemand terrorist werden will, wird er nicht in wow verharren und warten bis er angesprochen wird lol
außerdem schön blod in einem total überwachten spiel rekrutierungen vorzunehmen o_O
glaubt ihr nicht dass Echelon durch die logs durchläuft? die wissen schon wonach sie suchen

das einzige was wirklich daran deprimierend ist, ist die tatsache dass es tatsächlich die abstrusesten methoden der rekrutierung gibt - und es immer wieder arme junge menschen gibt die sich diesem wahnsinn anschließen


----------



## Nfighter (20. November 2007)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr nicht, dass der echte Osama Bin Laden in wirklichkeit der Leader von einer der Weltbesten Raidgilden ist?(Nihilum) Ehrlich wahr!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seidwann stellt das FBI Kinder ein? ^^


----------



## Keeral (20. November 2007)

Ovir schrieb:


> So ein Käse!! Wies bei SL aussieht, weiß ich nicht... da ist es doch schwierig, ÜBERHAUPT jemanden zu finden



Einerseits muss man sagen , das dann jegliche art von massive multiplayer dazu dienen könnte .  Also auch Battlefield , CS und co.
Andererseits , wenn auch nur ein einziger interesse zeigt , "Mission completed" für die Terroristen ^^

Sieht man an naheliegenden beispielen wie rechtsradikalismus ,  wie leicht manche personen sie auch nur ansatzweise ähnliche denkstrukturen verfolgen , beeinflusst werden könne und irgendwann zum "Zombie" mutieren , der macht und denkt was man ihm sagt . 
Auf welcher basis (Flugblatt , Forum was auch immer , oder eben wow) das erfolgt ist letztendlich egal.
Aber wenn man einen findet den man für seine "sache" gewinnen kann ...... jackpot ^^
Und da is die chance bei 9 Millionen usern net sooooo gering ^


----------



## Rankoro (20. November 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> naja, volkswirtschaftlich gesehen sind es nicht alle (wenn auch die meisten)
> wenn man einen 0815 nerd hernimmt: bei so viel playedtime hat er kaum zeit zu arbeiten bzw arbeitet gar nicht
> er wird hartz IV beantragen, der staat muss also blechen - (das ist grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes, es gibt ja sehr wohl bedürftige leute die hartz iv brauchen)
> von dem geld dass er kriegt wird er noch weniger ausgeben bzw güter konsumieren - und somit der volkswirtschaft schaden
> ...


Bitte reien sie sich auf der Seite der staatlichen Propaganda für Terrorismus ein!

Überdenke nochmal Volkswirtschaft als Begriff und/oder zeig mir diese in Deutschland. Das ist alles nur noch Privatwirtschafterei von dem das Volk nix hat, warum klingen Arbeitende und Arbeitslose gleich wenn man sie aufs Geld anspricht? Aber schön zu wissen das es immernoch Leute gibt die Bild lesen und den Nachrichten im Fernsehn vertraun.

Und wie schonmal erwähnt erklären sie erstmal Terror, dann versteht man warum immermehr Jugendliche vll. auch dafür sind.

Grüße


----------



## Hulk² (20. November 2007)

Hab mir den Text durchgelesen und das Video "Hart aber fair" angesehen.
Nun ich würde eher sagen die ganzen Leute die sowas machen "terrorisieren" WoW e.t.c. ganz nach dem Motto: Das haben wir früher auch nicht gehabt"
Also WoW als Spiel hinzustellen das sich nur um qualvolles Töten dreht finde ich mehr als erbärmlich.
Also die reimen sich da irgendeinen Mist zusammen und erstellen dazu brutale Videos um alle PC Games wo das Wort töten oder ähnliches drin vorkommt gnadenlos in den Dreck zu ziehen. WoW = Terroristenlager ganz klar was kommt als nächstes? Bin Laden hat Hitler nen rezz gegeben und sie sind nun die Chefs von Blizzard?!?


----------



## Hipora (20. November 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen Für Allah *rucksack schmeiss* xD xD xD

So nen Bullschit hatt man son lange nicht gehört als nähstes sagen die noch das Raucher Terroristen seinen da sie mit den kippen leute in ihrer umgebung schaden zu fügen ^^

Ich weiss ja net wer sich so nen schtuss aus denkt aber ich kann darüber nur lachen weil Osamer Bin Laden hat mich noch nicht gefragt ob ich lust hätte einen *Nur hin Flug* zu machen und ich denke das so was noch niemand gehört hat und wollen sie das zusammen spiel fürdern durch Raids also Elite Gilde = Schläfer celle oder wie ?? 

ne so was ist nur doff


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

Was da steht glaub ich niemals wenn das stimmen sollte, ist Osama mein Bruder, was ein *******.


----------



## wargi (20. November 2007)

naja ok ich finde......oh mom wayne ruft grad an^^


----------



## Kurushimi (21. November 2007)

diese ganze terrorismus panikmache dient letztlich nur dem zweck eine diffuse angst in der bevölkerung zu schaffen. ich empfehle jedem sich zu diesem thema mit der "Organisation Gladio" zu beschäftigen.

Aus der Wikipedia:
"Gladio (ital. vom Lateinischen gladius für Schwert) oder auch Stay-Behind-Organisation war der Name einer Geheimorganisation von NATO, CIA und des britischen MI6 während des Kalten Kriegs. Sie existierte von etwa 1950 bis mindestens 1990 und erstreckte sich über das damalige Westeuropa, Griechenland und die Türkei. Im Zuge der Aufdeckung von Gladio wurde 1990 bekannt, dass Teile der Organisation unter Mitwirkung von staatlichen Organen systematisch und zielgerichtet an gravierenden Terrorakten in mehreren europäischen Ländern beteiligt waren."

"Man musste Zivilisten angreifen, Männer, Frauen, Kinder, unschuldige Menschen, unbekannte Menschen, die weit weg vom politischen Spiel waren. Der Grund dafür war einfach. Die Anschläge sollten das italienische Volk dazu bringen, den Staat um größere Sicherheit zu bitten. (...) Diese politische Logik liegt all den Massakern und Terroranschlägen zu Grunde, welche ohne richterliches Urteil bleiben, weil der Staat sich ja nicht selber verurteilen kann."

(Vincenzo Vinciguerra, 1990 wegen Mordes an drei Carabinieri verurteilter Rechtsextremist und Gladio-Mitglied)

"Terror eignet sich mehr als irgendeine andere militärische Strategie dazu, die Bevölkerung zu manipulieren."

(Daniele Ganser, 2005)


----------



## H24Lucky (21. November 2007)

Naja nun mal im ernst wir alle wissen dass große Terroristenanführer meist von Spenden leben siehe Osama nur lebt er nicht nuur von Spenden sonderen auch von seinen vielen Verzweigungen in Konzerne überall auf der Welt also ist es nicht undenkbar dass in WoW für terror eine Geldquelle steckt wie z.B. Powerleveling, Gold kaufen und Acc-handel klar ist es vielleicht jetzt weit hergegriffen aber nicht undenkbar !


----------



## myxemio (21. November 2007)

Ovir schrieb:


> Ja, Du musst erst drei Firmen in die Pleite wirtschaften, besoffen Auto fahren - und Dir nen reichen Daddy suchen... danach wirds Weiße Haus dann freigeschaltet...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 L O L  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2007)

Ich denke, dass ist ein weiterer Versuch der TV-Lobbyisten die Leute vom PC weg und wieder vor den TV zu kriegen...
Sieht man doch schon an den ganzen "Reportagen" der Öffentlich rechtlichen, mir ist zmd. KEINE vor gekommen in der gut über ein Computerspiel geredet wurde egal welches Game es war, es wurde als das schlimmste der Hölle dargestellt...

Wie gesagt, die TV-Lobbyisten sind da wieder am Werk ;-)
Diesmal aber in schriftlicher Form, muss ja so ausschauen als würden nicht nur sie dagegen stehen *nick*


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

mist, jetzt rasier ich besser meine zwerge...  bart tragen und der amerikanischen executive begegnen ist nicht so prickelnd  <fg>

ich weiss, wie die amis drauf kommen : da sie selbst mittels "america´s army" versuchen, soldaten zu werben und allgemein eine "kriegslust" zu propagieren, glauben sie natürlich auch, das es die gegenseite tut...

der 9.11. kam einfach zu passend, einen schwenk zu härteren massnahmen einzuleiten. man sollte mal wieder mehr george orwell lesen ...


----------



## Zermeran (21. November 2007)

Also, da muss ich wieder sagen, das es auch mehr um geldwäsche und finanzierung der terrorzellen geht, als um rekrutierung!!!!!

und das stimmt!!!!!

es finde so keine "echtgeldtransfers" zwischen 2 konten statt, da nur "spielgeld" verschickt oder übergeben wird!! das einzigste was den transfer von gold "mitschreibt", is der logg bei Blizz.

und falsche accdaten anzugeben ist ja net das problem.

es gibt so keinen nachvollziehbaren "echtgeldtransfer" zwischen 2 zellen, sondern nur den bei wow oder sl!!!!


----------



## Deuratis (21. November 2007)

Es gibt eine rand gruppe die noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Die Inigenieure in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das sind doch die besten Terroristen, die können zum beispiel allerlei Sprängstoffe zusammen bauen!!!
Und die stellen in massen Schusswaffen her, das können doch nur Terroristen sein ^^

Aber jetzt mal im ernst: Das ist ja mal ein scheiß, so was^blödes hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Nächstes Thema ist warscheinlich auf der Internet seite: Pokemon, Chinesische Volks Propaganda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Deu


----------



## Drachenei (21. November 2007)

wie soll man denn bitte in WoW für den Terror trainieren?
schwachsinn...

Hexer und Magier und Schamis im RL?  das ich nicht lache...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die wollen uns doch nur kontrollieren und Panik verbreiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docextrabeam (21. November 2007)

Hallo,

bevor alle hier LOL und ROFLMAO spammen: Bitte kurz einhalten und nachdenken. Klar werden SL und WOW und Terrorismus als reisserische und leserzahlversprechende Aufhänger genannt, jedoch geht es um ... tamdaa ... virtuelle und schwer zu kontrollierbare Räume.

Sicher biete grade SL ideale Vorraussetzung für illegale Geldwäsche und den Verkauf von illegalen Inhalten. Jüngste Beispiele sind diverse dichtgemachte Shops die als "Texturen" getarnte Kinderpornobilder angeboten haben. Und ein "ingamegeld gegen rl-warengeschäft" ist quasi prädestiniert für Geldwäsche.

Ich glaube: Nur das wollten uns die Authoren dieses Beitrages mitteilen. Wenn auch journalistisch nicht grade 100%ig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DEB

p.s.: Nachgewiesen wurde auch: Der MS Flugsimulator diente als Traingstool der Piloten der Flugzeuge die das WTC kaputtgeflogen haben.


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

docextrabeam schrieb:


> p.s.: Nachgewiesen wurde auch: Der MS Flugsimulator diente als Traingstool der Piloten der Flugzeuge die das WTC kaputtgeflogen haben.



das einzige, was nachgewiesen wurde, ist, das es eben NICHT möglich ist, solche flugmanöver nach "training" mit dem ms flugsimulator zu fliegen...  wär ja auch sonst ziemlich unnötig, für mehrere millionen für einen ECHTEN flugsimulator auszugeben, wenns ein paar hundert euro tun würden.

so seh ich das mit onlinespielen auch : ein guter schütze in einem egoshooter wird trotz allem ein ziemlicher trottel an einem echten gewehr sein, ein über-pvpler gegen einen gegner im rl ziemlich alt aussehen und ein crack im rennspiel ein echtes auto ruck-zuck gegen die wand fahren - immer vorausgesetzt, er hat nur das "onlinetraining"  ;-)

das mit dem "tausch illegaler medien über das schwer zu kontrollierende internet" ist allerdings nicht von der hand zu weisen.
und da kann man auch onlinespiele dazu nutzen : verabredungen treffen, briefe verschicken, aufträge erteilen...  aber das kann ich auch im skat online wenn ich will, dazu brauch ich kein wow.


----------



## Jack Black (21. November 2007)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> ja aber lachhaft ist es allemalle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/auslachen.....


----------



## docextrabeam (21. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> das einzige, was nachgewiesen wurde, ist, das es eben NICHT möglich ist, solche flugmanöver nach "training" mit dem ms flugsimulator zu fliegen...  wär ja auch sonst ziemlich unnötig, für mehrere millionen für einen ECHTEN flugsimulator auszugeben, wenns ein paar hundert euro tun würden.
> 
> so seh ich das mit onlinespielen auch : ein guter schütze in einem egoshooter wird trotz allem ein ziemlicher trottel an einem echten gewehr sein, ein über-pvpler gegen einen gegner im rl ziemlich alt aussehen und ein crack im rennspiel ein echtes auto ruck-zuck gegen die wand fahren - immer vorausgesetzt, er hat nur das "onlinetraining"  ;-)
> 
> ...



Aye. Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Und klar: Der gute Journalist relativiert seine Aussagen. Ich kann eine Verabredung zum globalen Bombenterror auch als Nikolausgrusskarte getarnt per Briefpost verschicken, per Telefon treffen oder in einem Chat auf einer [insertpornsitenamehere] abklären.

DEB

p.s.: Aber dennoch wurde der schändliche M$ Flugsimimulator irgendwie genutzt. Und sei es nur um das Terrain besser zu kennen und Orientierungspunkte auszumachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

docextrabeam schrieb:


> p.s.: Aber dennoch wurde der schändliche M$ Flugsimimulator irgendwie genutzt. Und sei es nur um das Terrain besser zu kennen und Orientierungspunkte auszumachen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kann durchaus sein, an eine bessere flugkarte kommt man als "normalo" sicherlich nicht ran  <g>


----------



## Rankoro (21. November 2007)

docextrabeam schrieb:


> ...
> p.s.: Aber dennoch wurde der schändliche M$ Flugsimimulator irgendwie genutzt. Und sei es nur um das Terrain besser zu kennen und Orientierungspunkte auszumachen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und weil ich nen Führerschein fürs Auto habe bin ich also schon potenzieller Terrorist? Boar sowas. Man kann auch Bücher lesen, oder sind das dann auch terroristische Grundübungsmittel? Man man man, auf welchen Zug hier schon so manche Leute aufgesprungen sind.

Grüße

P.S.: Wie es scheint wollen hier einige nicht verstehen was Terrorismus bedeudet, oder das hat wohl andere Gründe. muhaha ... Es lebe die Propagande gegen den Terrorismus, damit man fein von eigenen Problemen ablenken kann.


----------



## defchamp (21. November 2007)

wow als trainingslager für terroristen... lol xD


osama bin laden flieg mit seinem flugmount in horde-stadt = 1000tote hordler xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Und weil ich nen Führerschein fürs Auto habe bin ich also schon potenzieller Terrorist? Boar sowas. Man kann auch Bücher lesen, oder sind das dann auch terroristische Grundübungsmittel? Man man man, auf welchen Zug hier schon so manche Leute aufgesprungen sind.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> P.S.: Wie es scheint wollen hier einige nicht verstehen was Terrorismus bedeudet, oder das hat wohl andere Gründe. muhaha ... Es lebe die Propagande gegen den Terrorismus, damit man fein von eigenen Problemen ablenken kann.



die frage wäre, WAS du dann liest  ;-)

"propaganda gegen den terrorismus" ? ich denke das braucht es nicht, terrorismus ist, wie jegliche art des extremismus, strickt abzulehnen...  egal aus welcher richtung das kommt.
und welche seite am ende die "richtige" ist, entscheidet sich auch nicht zuletzt auch durch die wahl der mittel...


----------



## Raminator (21. November 2007)

ahhhh jetzt weiß ich wer mit den zeppelin in den zeppelinturm geflogen ist hilfeeeeeeeee.

omg sowas blöes habe ich noch nie in mein leben gehört.morgen kommt auch bestimmt in den deutschen medien das terroristen essen um zu überleben ESSENS VERBOT?verdammt macht alle supermärkte zu.nirgends habe ich bisher soviel bullshit gelesen von medien wie hier in deutschland.


----------



## Rankoro (21. November 2007)

Erstaunlich ist nur das Terrorismus von Regierungen geschaffen wurde um ihr Volk in Angst und damit unter Kontrolle leben zu lassen. Also geht ja in dem Fall die Keule des extremistischen Daseins an die eigene Regierung. Cool ... da ja Extremismus in welcher Form auch immer nicht unterstützt werden soll, heiße ich also auch meine Regierung nicht für gut.

Grüße

P.S.: Achja wenn wir zufrieden wären mit dem was es alles gibt, dann könnte man auch alles lesen. Wer hat denn die ganzen Militärbücher über Kampfeinsätze und so geschrieben? Waren bestimmt alles Zivilisten. Oder vll. doch staatlich angestellte Volksfriedenverteidiger (ich liebe diese Umschreibung für Armeefutzis)? muhaha


----------

